# Sound Cue Playback on MacOSX



## kmkonline (Jan 23, 2007)

I am looking for Sound Cue Playback system on Mac OSX

I am using Sound Cue System on PC and I am looking for similar program on Mac OSX.

CricketSound is a good choice but it would be very complicate for simple show.

Thanks

Best Wishes,
KMK


----------



## mbenonis (Jan 23, 2007)

Check out QLab. It's simple yet very powerful, and it's free. http://figure53.com/

(I'm not affiliated with QLab in any way other than being a happy customer).


----------



## avkid (Jan 24, 2007)

I'll second the Qlab recommendation, read the instructions before you try to use it, or you will end up screaming at the computer(whoops!!)


----------



## pattrick1 (Jan 24, 2007)

And a third vote for QLab!

I've used this one called SoundByte OSX... it bytes though, not really for theatre, it is this cart-style player, more for radio use

Patrick T


----------



## DHSLXOP (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm by no means a sound guy, but if you want to playback sound cues from your man, you can just put ur cues into itunes and click the play button when you need the cue to start. This may not be what you want though.


----------



## avkid (Jan 24, 2007)

Except that they keep playing until you stop them. I did it once(with a remote thank god)after my 5 disc DVD/CD changer took a nasty spill and broke it's carousel. It was really annoying having to constantly see how long was left so I could stop it at the right time.


----------



## kmkonline (Jan 24, 2007)

I am sorry I didn't mention what is my requirement, I would like to have a sound cue playback software which capable of multiple output such as for my

M-Audio Firewire 410 or Digi 002 Rack.

I am not friend with Cricket Sound or Live 6.

So i am looking for some simple software which can let my student use it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ChrisAshworth (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi KMK,

The free version of QLab will allow you to use up to 8 channels on your output devices. The enhanced version will support 16 channels. You can also attach more than one output device at a time.

A lot of people find that the free version is all they really need. Give it a shot--you don't have anything to lose! 

http://figure53.com

Hope that helps,
Cheers,
Christopher


----------



## mbenonis (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Chris, good to see you here. For those who don't know, Chris Ashworth is the man behind QLab. He's also very responsive to issues/problems you encounter with QLab - check out the support tab on his website for information on how to get in touch.


----------



## Dillon (Jan 25, 2007)

I'll third (or fourth or fifth?) the recommendation for Qlab.

By the way, a work-around for iTunes playing on and on after your track has finished: uncheck all the boxes in front of the track names in the playlist you're using. You have to double-click to start a track, but it won't play the next track in the list until you double-click that one. I like to play tracks out of iTunes while developing sounds/music on my laptop before I dump them into my playback system.


----------



## ChrisAshworth (Jan 25, 2007)

Ah, iTunes.

Little piece of QLab trivia: In 2004 I ran lights and sound for a show at the Edinburgh Festival Fringe. (This was the "booth" we got--a coat closet.) I was using iTunes for audio playback, a separate mixing desk to fade, a different light desk to fade lamps, and a light switch on the wall behind me just to spice things up.

It was...completely ridicules. And error prone.

Shortly thereafter, and not coincidentally, the first lines of code that would eventually become QLab were written.


----------



## silvrwolf (Jan 26, 2007)

Any Chance that a Windows version of Sound Cue Playback may be created. Just curious as I guess many are.


----------



## ChrisAshworth (Jan 27, 2007)

Are you asking if there are plans to port QLab to Windows?

If so, the answer is that QLab is very closely woven in with OS X, so there are currently no plans to move to other platforms as it would mean rewriting most of the program. While it's a bummer for the Windows folks, integrating closely with OS X allows me to prototype new features much more quickly, and makes it possible to leverage key technologies such as CoreAudio, Quartz Composer, and the Quicktime QTKit API.


----------



## avkid (Jan 27, 2007)

Are you ready for Leopard??


----------



## ChrisAshworth (Jan 28, 2007)

When Apple released 10.4, they committed to making no more API changes that would break existing software. So assuming they stick to that promise I shouldn't have to do anything for Leopard. Because I plan to maintain 10.4 compatability, I am also not rushing to add anything that relies on 10.5. I'm certainly excited to check out the new APIs, however. If it makes sense to add features that will only work for 10.5 users, I'll surely consider it.


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 31, 2007)

A slight hijack.

Welcome to both kmkonline and ChrisAshworth.


----------

